
The Dying Art of Disagreement - mgdo
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/24/opinion/dying-art-of-disagreement.html
======
devins
I've found healthy disagreement to be one of the most productive forces in my
work. Another few interesting reads on the subject:

[https://www.brown.edu/academics/philosophy/sites/brown.edu.a...](https://www.brown.edu/academics/philosophy/sites/brown.edu.academics.philosophy/files/uploads/EpistemologyOfDisagreement.pdf)

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/epistemic-self-
doubt/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/epistemic-self-doubt/)

------
ggm
I have come to be so uncomfortable with verbal conflict I try very hard to
avoid disagreement. I have spent too much time with people who by a
combination of inclination, temperament and life skills can "win" any
argument, irrespective of the merits of the matter under discussion.

The TL;DR here is that some people prefer winning to win-win even in
conversation.

